# Has John Marcus been Smoked!?!



## scottiewalton (Jun 2, 2013)

I always love a little controversy! Greg had John Marcus on the show last week and he refused to talk about the new 'Chopped Style' BBQ show on Dest. America called 'Smoked'. I don't currently have the channel, but I do get some episodes on demand. So I watched the episode with Myron Mixon and Moe Cason. It was pretty much the same show with the same people, but I have to say I really liked it because of the great trash talking that Big Moe and Myron do.

My question is why is John Marcus upset? Is it because Destination America has done a show very similar to his, or is he pissed because Myron and Moe went on another show for a payday? I am very curious to know why the network deemed it necessary to make another show that is so close to BBQ Pitmasters, and why was Marcus not involved? 

What do you think?


----------



## oompappy (Jun 2, 2013)

scottiewalton said:


> What do you think?



I think those types of BBQ shows are a bunch of boolsheet.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 2, 2013)

Who are these people?


----------



## scottiewalton (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess no one on the BBQ Central forum listens to the BBQ Central radio show.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 3, 2013)

Use to, but don't much any more.


----------

